# No incoming email



## anthony911 (Jul 30, 2009)

My spambox is letting nothing come in...everything can get sent out
all internal mail can be sent
but nothing external is being accepted..its not going to the spam it is just getting sent back to the sender or not even going back to the sender at all..


----------



## SirDice (Jul 31, 2009)

What does the NDR (non-delivery report) tell you?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 31, 2009)

And what says [cmd=]sockstat -l4p 25[/cmd]?


----------



## anthony911 (Jul 31, 2009)

Ill give you the results today I'll check it out I just got to work


----------



## anthony911 (Jul 31, 2009)

Ok so I checked the stuff that you asked
I will just put the pictures up it will make things much easier
Also I have SpamAssassin 3.2.5 installed I dont know if I have to do any additional configuring to the spamassassin before it starts working
but these are the pictures of what you asked for! 
On a side note I get this error when I start up my FreeBSD


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 31, 2009)

Your smtp server is not running (which is why there's nothing listening on port 25). Check your start-up scripts (/etc/rc.conf should contain something to start the mail server, like sendmail_enable or smth to that effect).


----------



## anthony911 (Jul 31, 2009)

These are the 2 rc.conf that I have
one from release 6.1 that is working fine
the other from 7.2 that is not working


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 31, 2009)

Was Sendmail started in a non-standard way on 6.1? Because sendmail_enable="NONE" means that 'someone' made a choice to explicitly *not* start Sendmail at boot-time. So I have to assume it (Sendmail or another smtp server) was started manually or by a script.


----------



## anthony911 (Jul 31, 2009)

thats a very good question...i didnt build this spambox from scratch therefore I do not know 
the scripts that start at startup however all seem to be the same between 6.1 and 7.2 the only real difference I see in startup when I boot both up is the SSL error I get in 7.2.
other than that I don't really see that much of a difference between both start ups.
I'm stumped :\
I have no idea why nothing would be running on port 8443 or 25.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 31, 2009)

Take a look at /etc/crontab and root's crontab (either [cmd=]crontab -l[/cmd] as root or [cmd=]cat /var/cron/tabs/root[/cmd]). Look for things starting with @reboot (i.e. being executed when the system boots and crond starts).


----------



## anthony911 (Aug 4, 2009)

Hey boys sorry I haven't been here since Friday I took some time off work.
I'll check for what you asked today!


----------



## anthony911 (Aug 4, 2009)

Ok so I just checked the file crontab
i had to do

```
cd /usr
edit crontab
```
because I could not get the other command to work
When looking inside the file I can't see anything that says @reboot or anything that would indicate something starting up on reboot.
Just a shot in the dark here but
is it possible that I have freebsd 7.2 running but i do not have something installed such as a program in the ports folder that would make my OS not run the programs I need to have my mail working.
I'm asking because my sockstat -l4p on 8443 and 25 show this result on freebsd 6.1 but not on 7.2
Is it possible I just didn't install something?


(If I try to install SpamAssassin i get an error telling me that it is already installed)

I do the same thing for Clamav i do make install clean and it gives me an error saying that it is already installed


```
cd /usr/ports/security/clamav
make install
error already installed


cd /usr/ports/security/amavisd-new
make install
error already installed


cd /usr/ports/mail/postfix
make install
Would you like to activate Postfix in /etc/mail/mailer.conf [n]=
I put yes
it finishes installing and says Postfix installed these scripts that will enable Postfix to start on startup

cd /usr/ports/mail/p5-Mail-SpamAssassin
make install
error already installed
```


Just something else that I realized
on startup I get this error
Syntax error on line 3 of /usr/local/etc/apache2/Includes/spamviewer.conf 
Invalid command "SSLRequireSSL", perhaps mis-spelled or defined by a module not included in the server configuration.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 4, 2009)

Check [cmd=]crontab -l[/cmd] as the root user. The crontab in /etc is the system's crontab.

You can compare installed ports on both servers by comparing the output of [cmd=]pkg_info[/cmd].


----------



## anthony911 (Aug 4, 2009)

I can't do crontab -l it says no root to crontab
and in order for me to print i believe i need to have samba installed..and im having a hard time installing it i cant seem to do the make install it is telling me that it does not know how to make.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 4, 2009)

Is there something in /var/log/messages and/or /var/log/maillog that could provide clues about why Postfix isn't running/starting?


----------



## SirDice (Aug 4, 2009)

anthony911 said:
			
		

> Just something else that I realized
> on startup I get this error
> Syntax error on line 3 of /usr/local/etc/apache2/Includes/spamviewer.conf
> Invalid command "SSLRequireSSL", perhaps mis-spelled or defined by a module not included in the server configuration.


This is the reason why there's nothing listening on 8443. Fix the error in the conf file.


----------



## anthony911 (Aug 4, 2009)

DutchDaemon, this is a snippet of my log file it is 5000 lines long i just took the lines that I thought would be important from my last reboot

SirDice my spamviewer.conf from my 7.2 is there. I looked at the one from 6.1 they look identical to me

both pictures show what I am talking about !
Once again
thanks for all the support


----------



## anthony911 (Aug 4, 2009)

i just tried to send myself a test message
this is the error i get from gmail

Delivery to the following recipient failed permanently:

support@bla.com (fake email i just put)

Technical details of permanent failure:
Google tried to deliver your message, but it was rejected by the recipient domain. We recommend contacting the other email provider for further information about the cause of this error. The error that the other server returned was: 554 554 5.7.1 <support@bla.com>: Relay access denied (state 17).


----------



## anthony911 (Aug 4, 2009)

sorry it didnt add the /usr/local/etc/apache2/Includes/spamviewer.conf picture


----------



## SirDice (Aug 4, 2009)

anthony911 said:
			
		

> Technical details of permanent failure:
> Google tried to deliver your message, but it was rejected by the recipient domain. We recommend contacting the other email provider for further information about the cause of this error. The error that the other server returned was: 554 554 5.7.1 <support@bla.com>: Relay access denied (state 17).



Ok. This looks like your mailserver is accepting connections. It just doesn't like the domain it's supposed to deliver too..

NB. Just a little tip as I see you use VMWare on Windows to run FreeBSD, download and install PuTTY use that to ssh into your FreeBSD virtual machine. Use WinSCP to transfer files (log files  ) back and forth. It will make life a whole lot easier. The VMWare console is great but not that great :e


----------



## anthony911 (Aug 4, 2009)

so how do i make it like the domain?
Ok minor update
as far as this error is concerned


```
Syntax error on line 3 of /usr/local/etc/apache2/Includes/spamviewer.conf
Invalid command "SSLRequireSSL", perhaps mis-spelled or defined by a module not included in the server configuration.
```

in rc.conf i changed apache_enable='YES'
to 
apache22_enable='YES'
However I just checked my apache version and i am running apache 2.0.58



that gets rid of my error on startup but nothing starts still on 8443 if i do a sockstat -l4p 8443
am i getting any closer?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 4, 2009)

I think it is apache2_enable for Apache 2.0.x (not sure, skipped that version).


----------



## SirDice (Aug 5, 2009)

There's probably an error on that line in the /usr/local/etc/apache2/Includes/spamviewer.conf file. It's probably *SSLRequire* not *SSLRequireSSL*. Have a look at that line.

http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.0/ssl/ssl_howto.html


----------

